
Ranking the Pain of Stinging Insects, from ‘Caustic’ to ‘Blinding' - Thevet
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-colorful-pain-index-of-the-stinging-ants-bees-and-wasps-around-the-world
======
dalke
The little moving bugs on the page are a nice touch.

